# Acentos, simbolos del euro....

## nicote

Por favor, alguien que pueda ver en consola y en X el simbolo del euro,  los acentos correctamente puede decirme como tiene las variables KEYMAP, CONSOLEFONT y CONSOLETRANSLATION del /etc/rc.conf y como tiene definidas las variables LANG, LC_ALL y LANGUAGE?

Saludos y gracias por adelantado

nico

----------

## katossi

Prueba a añadir estas lineas a /etc/profile.env:

export LANG="es_ES@euro"                                                        

export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"                                                      

export LANGUAGE="es_ES@euro"

Espero haberte ayudado,

katossi

----------

## Guest

KEYMAP="es"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16.psfu"

En la consola no veo el euro (?), pero todo lo demás está bien.

----------

## sio2

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> KEYMAP="es"
> 
> LANG="es_ES@euro"
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16.psfu"
> ...

 

Lo mismo me sucede a mí­. De hecho entre poner lat0-16 o default 8x16 no veo diferencia. Bueno, sí­: que la fuente lat0-16 me gusta menos, tiene una ele muy fea.

Mis problemas, con tu misma configuración son los siguientes:

* En consola me funcionan los acentos, pero no el euro ni el céntimo de euro: AltGr+e me devuelve una 'e' y AltGr+c una 'c'.

* En las X, si elijo una fuente con 8859-15 no se ven bien los acentos.

¿No hay aquí ningún paquete locales? En Debian....

¡Olvida todo lo que he dicho! LO TENGO Mientras te escribía se me encendió la lucecita y se me ocurrió pensar que quizás el mapa de teclado no contiene el símbolo. Pues efectivamente y lo arreglas así:

```

loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/include/euro2.map.gz

```

Pues a buscar donde se carga el mapa de teclado y añadimos esto.

Eso sí. Esto arregla la consola, el entorno gráfico sigue sin ir. Si algún alma caritativa...

----------

## Danielb

Pues a mí, desde que actualice la última vez, si uso la fuente default se dejan de ver acentos y eñes.

En las X todo funciona perfectamente.

Por cierto, el mapa del teclado lo carga en /etc/init.d/keymaps

----------

## Ferdy

Yo tengo :

```

KEYMAP="es euro2"

```

Y va todo perfecto  :Wink: 

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## Pep

Creo que el problema de que a algunos les aparezca el símbolo del euro, acentos, eñes, etc... y a otros no, aún utilizando la misma configuración en el rc.conf, depende de sí han instalado el sistema base con las opciones que comentais en los posts anteriores

¿Alguno de vosotros podría confirmarlo?

----------

## sio2

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Creo que el problema de que a algunos les aparezca el símbolo del euro, acentos, eñes, etc... y a otros no, aún utilizando la misma configuración en el rc.conf, depende de sí han instalado el sistema base con las opciones que comentais en los posts anteriores
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros podría confirmarlo?

 

Que yo recuerde en ningún momento me dio el sistema la posibilidad de elegir que apareciese el euro. Tan sólo de elegir el mapa de teclado "es". Tampoco la fuente de consola. Ya sigo lanzado la pregunta ¿a alguno le ha funcionado el euro en consola *sin hacer nada*?

Por cierto:

 *Quote:*   

> KEYMAP="es euro2"

 

efectivamente es lo mismo que lo que había dicho yo (cargar con loadkeys euro2), pero más simple porque no hay que tocar el fichero /etc/init.d/keymap. 

Por cierto, ¿qué fuentes de consola soportan el euro? Yo he detectado dos:

lat1-16 y lat9-16 (y por supuesto la lat1-8, etc... pero esas me parecen muy raritas). Sin  embargo, no me convence ninguna de las dos: lat1-16 me parece muy pijotera con la base de letras como la l muy redondeada; lat9-16 es semejante en aspecto a la default, pero tiene un problema: no me muestra bien en mutt las flechas que indican que un mensaje es respuesta a otro (en vez de las línas de la flecha me muestra letras A mayúsculas acentuadas con la virgulilla de la eñe). ¿No hay ninguna forma de conseguir la letra lat1-16sun que hay en Debian?

----------

## Ferdy

No, *sin hacer nada* a nadie, porque sin hacer nada no te sale ni el idioma en Español..... lo de las fuentes pues sinceramente no se... yo uso la lat9w-16 y me va bien

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## BaSS

 *Quote:*   

>  Que yo recuerde en ningún momento me dio el sistema la posibilidad de elegir que apareciese el euro. Tan sólo de elegir el mapa de teclado "es". Tampoco la fuente de consola. Ya sigo lanzado la pregunta ¿a alguno le ha funcionado el euro en consola *sin hacer nada*? 

 

Por curiosidad a alguien "sin hacer nada" se le ha instalado al Gentoo? es que en Debian... Ah! no!, si en debian tb hay q hacer cosas pa que se instale y se ponga en español....

saludos...

----------

## sio2

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por curiosidad a alguien "sin hacer nada" se le ha instalado al Gentoo? es que en Debian... Ah! no!, si en debian tb hay q hacer cosas pa que se instale y se ponga en español....
> 
> saludos...

 

Me has malinterpretado. Iba a continuar la frase diciendo que en debian hay que cofigurar las locales (con el dpkg-recofigure locales y toda la vaina). Simplemente me extrañaba que en gentoo no se tuviera que hacer. En absoluto era una críítica. Ni para debian ni para gentoo.

----------

